# Matajcek,Larimore,Fordville,Homme,Or Whitman....



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

which one do u guys think is the best fishing atm


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well to tell you i have fished larimoure a lot this year. It's a fricken circus out there. I've caught many crappies mostly but lately with all the pressure every fish seems to be tight lipped i think. Whitman has some nice fish in it thats for sure haven't tried it this year yet. want to though. Fordville also has nice fish but yet still haven't fished it but almost did last weekend instead i fished mcville dam and caught a bunch of 10-12'' dink walleyes and saw some smallies on the cam. I don't know about homme or matajcek yet but heard its been slow. Lake laretta by michigan is producing some real nice pike and a few perch that you have to really work for to find them though. But hope this helps. I personally am not going to waste too much more time with these smaller waters and am heading back to Devils lake this weekend. Where have you been fishing?


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

matajek produced 23 perch and 2 walleyes but the best spot for us was all the way down and 2 the right b4 u can go left farther back in the river/lake.........


----------

